# Systeme Macintosh LC & SE/30



## Jerome017 (14 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

j'ai fais le "vidage" d'un ancien garage à un ami, il y avait plein de brole; des anciennes BD, des anciens jouets en bois, des pièces de voitures, bref, j'en ai eu pour la journée...
Alors que l'ennui et la démotivation arrivaient, j'ai vu un sac poubelle en forme de boîte...
Je l'ouvre et que vois-je ???
Un Macintosh SE/30, un Macintosh LC avec son écran 12" RGB, un clavier Apple, deux souris 1 bouton et un clavier dit "extented", avec leur alimentation respectif 
Je suis sous le charme, j'ai oublié de dire à mon ami que je les avaient trouvé et je les emportent 

Les 2 machines fonctionnent encore même après 20-21 ans, l'écran 12" aussi, bref, un vrai bonheur...
Seulement, le SE/30 ne fait plus de "boing" et l'écran à une ligne blanche, une noire, une blanche, une noire, je pense que cela s'appelle le "garbage" 
J'essayerai de voir tout viendrais le soucis plus tard...
Ce qui me dérange c'est que quand mon ami à délaissé ces superbes machines, il a oublié de délaisser les disquettes pour démarrer ce beau monde ...
Où puis-je trouvé cela ? Je suppose qu'il doit bien y avoir dans le fin fond inter-galactique de l'internet ce système 7.5.5 

Et comment installer cela ? Je peux le faire avec des disquettes standard ?
Car je ne trouve pas grand chose en français sur la toile. 

Merci à vous


Je t'ai répondu dans l'autre fil, à quoi sert d'en ouvrir un second ?


----------

